# Unofficial List of Missing Netflix Instant Watch Titles



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No longer maintaining this thread.


----------



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry, but do not purposely mean to be dumb about this issue, but can I assume that you are saying that the programming by Netflix on Tivo is different from that on PS3 or "X" brand of TV or Blu-ray player or even one of the streamers like Roku, Boxee or Apple TV?? 

IF this is the case -- WHY the difference in programming?

Thanks for any clarification.

MikeSp


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

These are shows that are available for Instant Watch but for some reason aren't showing up in the new Premiere Search. If they are in your queue you can select them and play them fine. 

For example if you search for The Office and select season 6, it currently says Amazon only, yet I have it in my queue and have been watching it without issues. Dexter is the same. TiVo just doesn't find it in the universal search. 

I am guessing it is an error or possibly some type of delay between content showing up as instant watchable and when TiVo indexes it. I don't think it is intentional since the content isn't blocked from playback.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

So we should classify this as yet another bug.....


----------



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

Since I do not yet have Netflix, I do not know if this could be the issue after talking to a Netflix customer rep -- some shows must be reformatted by Netflix for the device on which they are shown and sometimes there are lag times in the show being readied for some devices. This answer resulted when I questioned IF I had a Netflix account, would I be able to access the same exact shows on whichever device I wanted to use at the time whether Tivo, PS3, Roku, Boxee, Android device or ...?... as well as my computer.

MikeSp


----------



## ignavia (Oct 4, 2004)

MikeSp said:


> Since I do not yet have Netflix, I do not know if this could be the issue after talking to a Netflix customer rep -- some shows must be reformatted by Netflix for the device on which they are shown and sometimes there are lag times in the show being readied for some devices. This answer resulted when I questioned IF I had a Netflix account, would I be able to access the same exact shows on whichever device I wanted to use at the time whether Tivo, PS3, Roku, Boxee, Android device or ...?... as well as my computer.
> 
> MikeSp


But it's not to do with reformatting. This isn't even a Netflix issue, it's a TiVo issue. I have Dexter Season 2 in my Netflix Instant Queue (which is what you see when you launch the Netflix app) and it works fine from there.

But with the TiVo Premiere's new search, you're supposed to be able to see all sources of a movie/show. Upcoming showtimes, digital purchase options, and streaming options. The shows listed above work fine if they're in your Instant Queue, but if I search for "DEX" and go to Dexter, then Season 2, it says not available. That's the bug we're discussing here.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ignavia said:


> But it's not to do with reformatting. This isn't even a Netflix issue, it's a TiVo issue. I have Dexter Season 2 in my Netflix Instant Queue (which is what you see when you launch the Netflix app) and it works fine from there.
> 
> But with the TiVo Premiere's new search, you're supposed to be able to see all sources of a movie/show. Upcoming showtimes, digital purchase options, and streaming options. The shows listed above work fine if they're in your Instant Queue, but if I search for "DEX" and go to Dexter, then Season 2, it says not available. That's the bug we're discussing here.


It actually seems like this thread got derailed from it's main purpose of listing missing Netflix titles. The bug discussion was started in this thread.

From the OP:


innocentfreak said:


> ...If we can please keep the discussion to a minimum and just titles and date checked and I will try to keep the thread updated...


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

MikeSp said:


> Sorry, but do not purposely mean to be dumb about this issue, but can I assume that you are saying that the programming by Netflix on Tivo is different from that on PS3 or "X" brand of TV or Blu-ray player or even one of the streamers like Roku, Boxee or Apple TV??
> 
> IF this is the case -- WHY the difference in programming?
> 
> ...


yeah, I have Roku and TiVo, and there are certainly shows on Roku that are not available on TiVo, such as The Office season 6. I contacted Tivo about this and they said it was a Netflix issuel, said they sent out different feeds to different boxes, such as TiVo, Roku, or PS3


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Updated to add Doctor Who (2005) The Next Doctor


----------



## Draygonia (Nov 27, 2010)

Pineapple Express is DVD only? This is a crime!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Added 30 Rock season 2 and 3


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

How about the opposite issue? This weekend Raiders of the Lost Arc was on. I did a search to see when it was on again. I then saw the Netflix symbol and it said watch now on Netflix. I clicked on it and I was in the Netflix app with the description of the show and the art work. I tried to play it and got the error that this title was not available for streaming. Why even show the Netflix option if the movie isn't there?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I added it. I haven't come across any of those yet, but I watch mainly TV shows on Netflix instant watch.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

NiteCourt said:


> How about the opposite issue? This weekend Raiders of the Lost *Arc* was on.


Isn't that rather tangential? Or did you mean "Lost Ark"?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

You can add Battlestar Galactica Season 1, Episodes 1 and 2 that don't show up on the instant titles on the Premiere but do show up on my Panasonic 300.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They are there. Since Netflix has them as seperate episodes, you have to look at the individual episodes in the episode guide. I show both 33, S01E01, and Water, S01E02, as available via Search in the episode guide.


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

I watched multiple episodes of 30 Rock S2 last night.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I just double checked and on the Premiere in the HDUI season 2 still shows for me Amazon only. 

Did you watch them via your queue or did you pull them up with the episode guide using search?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

lujan said:


> You can add Battlestar Galactica Season 1, Episodes 1 and 2 that don't show up on the instant titles on the Premiere but do show up on my Panasonic 300.


It's weird because they were not there on 12/31/10 but they were there on 1/1/11. I guess something changed on the other end at the start of the new year?


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> I just double checked and on the Premiere in the HDUI season 2 still shows for me Amazon only.
> 
> Did you watch them via your queue or did you pull them up with the episode guide using search?


Already had them in my Queue. I never add movies through anything other than my PC or iPad app.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TVCricket said:


> Already had them in my Queue. I never add movies through anything other than my PC or iPad app.


Right. They play fine from the queue. These titles are ones that don't show up via search in the HDUI.


----------



## mentul77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Top Gear Series 9-12 I can add online or on the PS3 and watch on the Tivo but they do not show up in the search, only shows as TV or Amazon as of today 1/8/11


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Thanks I added them. It looks like this showw is missing a ton of episode info though like season 10 is empty so it wouldn't work anyway.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

For your second category: Blade Runner (1982) is found in Search, but doesn't play from there stating "not available to watch instantly". Adding it to my IQ, it plays fine. 

I do see on the Netflix site that "Blade Runner: The Final Cut" and "Blade Runner: Workprint" are also listed but not available to watch instantly, so it may be a case of incorrect search results...


----------



## rplush (Nov 23, 2010)

The majority of Skins (UK Version) S1-S4 isn't available in search. I can search for all of them on my aTV but doesn't show up in my Premiere


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Ok thanks. I updated it. 

Blade Runner is weird. The HD version links to Final Cut. The non HD version links correctly to the theatrical version but never starts playing.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

Food Inc. isn't showing up in TiVo search but is on NetFlix


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It shows on mine. You want the Food, Inc (2008). The Food, Inc only shows Amazon, but 2008 shows the Netflix option.

I wish TiVo would combine results like this.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Added Medium and Numb3rs, based off this thread and after verifying.


----------



## Semco (Mar 19, 2005)

Ok now I'm getting irritated. I understand missing from the swivel search, but now I have shows that are in my instant cue that are missing from the TiVo instant cue. These shows are still in the computer and IPhone instant cue, so what's going on. 

Hadn't seen this thread till now, but the first thing I tried was to search for these shows. I can't help but notice that most of the shows I'm missing are available as Amazon downloads, perhaps some deliberate interference going on here?

I may start this as a separate thread.


----------



## rivered (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah a bunch of shows are missing from my queue on my tivo and tv but still available online, I really hope this is just a glitch.


----------



## rivered (Mar 20, 2011)

I figured it out, they combined all the seasons together. I just had to add the entire series to my queue.


----------



## colofan (Sep 26, 2005)

well I had emergency season 4,5 and 6 and then they went away on my Tivo though it is still in my instant queue on the computer system....I restarted machine same result. One of the reasons I went with Tivo premiere was to get a better interface than my odl blu-ray samsung.....now I have reliabilty issues. I have had tivo on cable now for about 3 months. I had them before on Directv and didn't see these types of issues. Starting to concern me.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

RetroTV carries Emergency! in my area. 
http://www.myretrotv.com/affiliates.html


----------



## colofan (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay they changed on how tv series is put into you instant queue. You have to go back in and put in the whole thing instead of piece meal per season. Then it finds it on tivo again.....kind of a mess.


----------



## bbaucom (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it might have been a netflix update.

I had some seasons of X Files and they were gone all of a sudden. When I went to netflix, they had rolled all of the seasons under a single heading. 

So instead of adding season 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 I just add the Xfiles show. Looks like they did this w\ all tv series'


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Updated tonight so it is currently up to date unless someone tells me differently.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Innocentfreak, we've worked with Tribune and Netflix to resolve the ones you've listed. If you notice any further issues, please let us know.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Innocentfreak, we've worked with Tribune and Netflix to resolve the ones you've listed. If you notice any further issues, please let us know.


Thanks for working on this, when I get a chance I will update the thread tonight.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVoStephen said:


> Innocentfreak, we've worked with Tribune and Netflix to resolve the ones you've listed. If you notice any further issues, please let us know.


Unfortunately it still seems to be an issue but a slightly different one. It is possible I didn't notice this before.

If you go under view available episodes and check other episodes, there are a bunch for both skins and top gear. These episodes show available via Netflix, but they don't seem to tie correctly into the season. For example, on skins there are other episodes titled effy one is from season 2 and one is from season 3, but TiVo isn't telling you that. It looks like on zap2it they mostly have it correct and matches Netflix, but for some reason the data isn't syncing up. Also even though zap2it has more episode guide info TiVo is missing many episodes in the episode guide. For example season 2 of skins skips from episode 2 to episode 5 but doesn't on zap2it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Ice Road Truckers, Season 4, is missing from TiVo Search ("not available"), but is viewable via Instant Queue.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

orangeboy said:


> Ice Road Truckers, Season 4, is missing from TiVo Search ("not available"), but is viewable via Instant Queue.


Not just season 4, but all of 1-4. The only episode I show is 13 for season 2 which according to Netflix is disc only.


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

alot of the Stargate SG1 and Stargate Atlantis episodes are missing on my TiVo HD aswell. However if I go to my queue on my PS3 it has alot more of the episdoes and then it will show some episodes grey'ed out and says "not availible".


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Javelin3o4 said:


> alot of the Stargate SG1 and Stargate Atlantis episodes are missing on my TiVo HD aswell. However if I go to my queue on my PS3 it has alot more of the episdoes and then it will show some episodes grey'ed out and says "not availible".


Try forcing a daily call and after a little while double check for me. There was a hiccup with Netflix the last day or so causing many series not to show up. Currently I show 10 seasons for sg1 and 5 for Atlantis. I didn't check to see if all episodes were available though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

huh? Top gear shows up just fine for streaming...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They are now today after a daily call. Yesterday they weren't showing up at all. I just haven't had time to update the original post yet.

Top Gear is still potentially missing episodes though and has many episodes listed in other episodes rather than the correct season and episode number.


----------

